# best lubricants, oil, grease



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

I know that I need oil that is plastic friendly (like they write it on the bottle), and I need some good grease. I've got Bachmann G scale, bachman, hornby and kato in HO and N.

Are thre any particular lubricants that are better then other, eg labelle, or am I just as well off using the good gear grease with teflon I have in my garage and 3in1 oil from the hardware store ?

Are there any lubricats I should definitely stay away from.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

On the advice of someone here, I bought a bottle of synergyn assembly lube. It stays put, and it does not seem to affect plastic at all. It's greta for motor gears. I also use it to lube wheel axles and I think there are other products that might be better for that, like white lithium grease, or graphite powder, except that they don't stay put


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

For an oil... (I use in truck bushings) I use a product manufactured for bicycles calls Phil's Tenacious Oil, made by Phil Woods. You can find it at most better bike shops. 

There are a number or synthetic greases out there taht work fine in gearboxes. I'm currently using Synergyn (as mentioned above) and Pedro's synlube (another bicycle product).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train_li is now stocking lubricants for our trains. Grease and oil are available.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I use AreoCar Products.

Been using it for years, had to keep trains running for 12-14 hours a day 24/7.

Use the 

ACT-1111 NG Jel Gear Lubricant

ACT-2002 Motor Bearing Lubricant


ACT-2222 Heavy Duty Bearing Lube


and 

ACT-3753 Conducta Lube and Cleaner




or just buy the 




ACT-5005 Large Scale Maint. Pak which has a four of the above.




Love the Conducta Lube, only lube to use on the electrical brushes and other contacts.


http://www.aerocarlubricants.com/Trains/testimonials.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer the aero-car lubes also. The only thing I buy from someone else is moly-grease from hob-e-lube. 

That NG jel gear lube really seems to work well, clings to the gears, but is like a heavy oil under pressure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

How do you know when to oil, lube? When it starts squeeking?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When to lube depends on usage. 
If you run the same setup every day and for hours on end, lube monthly. 

I have items I only run several times a year, and I lube them rarely (5 years). 

Most often used engines get lubed yearly during the winter. 

My 2 Sd45's have never been lubed and are used often.


----------

